# Confused about TSH levels - prescribed NP Thyroid 30 today



## boogs74 (Aug 10, 2017)

Hello, All. New here. This forum sure does have a lot of information! It will take me a while to get through it all. I want to understand what it all means!

I am 43 y/o female, on low estrogen birth control for the last year to control my frequent and heavy menstrual cycles. During my last annual ,OB/GYN did some blood work. He thought I might have a thyroid issue and/or hormonal imbalance due the symptoms I've been experiencing for over a year.

Snapshots of my results

TSH 0.812 (0.178-4.530 uIU/mL)......do told me he wanted "optimal level of 2".

Thyroxine (T4) 8.1 (4.9-12.9 ug/dL)

Testosterone 4.1 (8.4-48.1 ng/dL)

T3, Free 3.5 (2.0-4.7 pg/mL)

230H, Vit. D 16.9 (32.0-100.0 mg/mL)

Vit. B12 212 (211-911 pg/mL)

My testosterone levels are low. I not sure I'm quite ready for T-replacement. Doc prescribed 1/2 grain NP Thyroid 30. Said it would help bring my TSH levels up to optimal level of 2, along with vit.2 and B12 (he said it's on the low side), and said this should improve some of my symptoms.

After reading a bit today about TSH, wouldn't I want a lower number than a higher number? I'm to start my NP Thyroid 30 tomorrow morning. I am to follow up with another blood test in 4-weeks.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

Your doctor is confused as you are right about your TSH lowering on thyroid hormone.

I would ask your doctor again before taking anything. Maybe they were miss spoken or you may have not heard them right. When dosing desiccated thyroid TSH is irrelevant anymore.

I would for sure get another TSH test and see where you stand from there also.

Got any classic hypo or hyper symptoms along with what you mentioned above?

Your results don't look half bad .

But that alone doesn't mean you don't have a thyroid issue.


----------



## boogs74 (Aug 10, 2017)

I like your avatar, creepingdeath. Thanks for responding!

I have my doctor's notes written down regarding the test results. He said, quote "optimal range is 2", regarding TSH and he even marked it on my paper. I walked out of there thinking, oh, my level is low at .8, and I need to be up to 2. But after reading about TSH online, I got confused.

My symptoms, which prompted the thyroid / hormone test:

Fatigue - zero energy. Tired one hour after getting up. Falling asleep at my desk. No motivation.

Weight gain (25lb in one year)

Foggy head - making mistakes all the time at work. Forgetful.

Shedding a toneof hair. I started using special shampoo and not washing everyday, thinking that would help.

Trouble sleeping through the night

No hot flashes, but sweating behind my neck at night

If my results do not make sense to you all here on this forum, as to why I am prescribed thyroid meds, I'll seek another opinion and/or ask for further explanation. I thought I understood my doc, but apparently I did not. Could my issues all be hormonal? My doctor is a highly regarded OB/Gyn with an excellent reputation. I can't imagine him giving me a drug I don't need. This is very confusing!


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

You got slight symptoms of hypo and hyperthyroidism.

Good idea seeking another opinion or ask your doc again.

I would not take any med's till you speak with someone professional about your concerns .

Maybe an Endo?

I would have antibody tests done also to see if any autoimmune issues are present.

When I was hypothyroid I froze my butt off at night when sleeping.

I had an electric blanket cranked up all the way and I was still cold.

Once on hormone I no longer need it

Your sweating and sleep issues could be a sign of hyperthyroidism or from anxiety.


----------

